# retention pond beltway 8 and preston?????



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

any one know if this pond may hoold catfish and how old is this pond??? thanks catfishingharry


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where does Preston come into the Beltway?


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Where does Preston come into the Beltway?


i dont think preston and beltway meet at all??


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

It meets beltway, its right there at the mayor's buisiness. this pond isn't real old, but that doesn't mean it dont have fish. There is a retention pond here in pearland that I fish about that age I caught 3-4 pound bass in. let us know if you have any luck, I pass by there everyday.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

saltwatercowboy said:


> i dont think preston and beltway meet at all??


preston and beltway is close to johnny tamale restrant


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*ok, heres the checkin on the pond*

we went fishin and caught small channels and one nice big cat, alot of needle nosed gar too, my son wanted to try the gar and we did one up and he loved it, we were jug fishin, one day they were hitting and another day, no bites, hit an miss, we had fun anyways, thats all that matters an my son got his wish to try gar.....heres a few pics....


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*pics*

sorry about that....


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

sweet! your son has that look in his eye. deff. a fisherman.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*yes sir!!!*

he is a proud fisherman, and as i cleaned the gar, we took pics so he can keep them to remember how, now thats dedication so as not to forget how....lmao


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

is it the one on the same side ad teh Johnny tamale? I see trucks there all the time.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*pasadenaman*

not sure where johnny tamale is???? if you look up google earth, you can see it between preston and crenshaw roads, it is quite big and has a few deep holes, maybe one day we will see yall out there, also there is a church on beltway feeder road and the pond is right behind it too......


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess the OP is talking about the church by AC Collins Ford.

There is a pond on the beltway feeder by the tollgates headed to I45..You can see it as you drive by. It is an old sand pit....It is deep and I'd be very careful fishing it, fall in and you may not get out...We used to fish it before the beltway was built and yes there were fish in it....But back then you had to walk down to the water and also had to watch out for snakes...

Also on the other side of the beltway headed to 225 all most across from the sand pit there are a couple of ponds , they too are by the tollgate or real close... I think they are still there... You never could see these from the road because of the high weeds....but they too were just a few yards off of the beltway feeder..
And they were fished all of the time back when too...

Good luck if you try these but be careful...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

CatfishingHarry said:


> not sure where johnny tamale is???? if you look up google earth, you can see it between preston and crenshaw roads, it is quite big and has a few deep holes, maybe one day we will see yall out there, also there is a church on beltway feeder road and the pond is right behind it too......


I think I found the one you are talking about... It's pretty big....


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

On a sad note.............. that is also the retention pond where they found Laura Smithers' body.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

El Ahogo said:


> On a sad note.............. that is also the retention pond where they found Laura Smithers' body.


nope not it. that one is a little farther down I think.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

No, I think that is the one. Because there was a man and his dog that found the body. and there are houses close to that pond.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats it.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

that is it. it looks a lot different now. used to be all woods there before they built the high school, and the manlove buisness.


----------

